# FA's/FFA's What do you like to see your BBW/SSBBW's wearing



## spiritangel (Apr 16, 2010)

Have been looking and havent seen this question anywhere on the boards (I am fairly new so may have missed a topic on this) But after drooling over loads of clothes and stuff the last few days, on the internet it got me to thinking, I know we all have our own sense of style and fashion, sometimes motivated by what we can get that fits ect.

So my question to all our FA/FFA's is what type of clothing do you like to see your BBW/SSBBW's in and what sort of clothing attracts you to us?


----------



## Nutty (Apr 16, 2010)

I am fine with whatever makes ssbbws/bbws comfortable, but i like to have them wear tight clothing every once in awhile :blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 16, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I am fine with whatever makes ssbbws/bbws comfortable, but i like to have them wear tight clothing every once in awhile :blush:




Hugs Nutty dont be embarassed, I wouldnt have asked if I diddnt want to know


----------



## Nutty (Apr 16, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Hugs Nutty dont be embarassed, I wouldnt have asked if I diddnt want to know



Thanks!


----------



## Paul (Apr 16, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Have been looking and havent seen this question anywhere on the boards (I am fairly new so may have missed a topic on this) But after drooling over loads of clothes and stuff the last few days, on the internet it got me to thinking, I know we all have our own sense of style and fashion, sometimes motivated by what we can get that fits ect.
> 
> So my question to all our FA/FFA's is what type of clothing do you like to see your BBW/SSBBW's in and what sort of clothing attracts you to us?



Anything from eShakti. There clothes, mainly tops and dresses are very feminine. I love it when a BBW/SSBBW wears "girly" type clothes. 

Here is an example of what I would recommend:







Now I would recomend almost anything from eShakti. The best thing is BBW/SSBBW's can no longer claim they are unable to find anything to fit as eShakti will even do custom sizes for those who do not fit the "off the rack" sizes. Go here for eShakti http://www.eshakti.com/clothsrpage.asp?catalog=Clothes&cate=day+dresses&pagecount=1&view=all


----------



## balletguy (Apr 18, 2010)

good question....The tighter the better is what i like to see.


----------



## StarWitness (Apr 18, 2010)

I love seeing a fat man in a button down shirt and tie. That's such a Thing for me.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 18, 2010)

Hugs really interesting and diverse answers

I looked at e shakti but its way way out of my budget at pressent they have some gorgous dresses though 

thanks for answering cant wait to hear more answers


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 18, 2010)

StarWitness said:


> I love seeing a fat man in a button down shirt and tie. That's such a Thing for me.



I love men in uniform and a shirt and tie (or suit) is like the businessmans uniform *drool*


----------



## Cors (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a weakness for butch women in business casual or formal attire. 

I don't really have special clothing preferences specific to BBWs and SSBBWs. People should wear whatever they feel comfortable in, with a little extra so they feel like they are at least a little dressed up without being uncomfortable. For me, it is all about the accompanying attitude and the extra bounce in their step so someone who normally doesn't go near dresses and hates makeup could try some lipgloss, or carry a colourful purse and it will still catch my attention. 

Judging from some of the responses here, the pics on the paysite board and the requests the paysite girls get, I am probably in the minority but I feel that tight, ultra-revealing clothes are so tacky (and this applies to thin girls too). Slinky bodycon dresses can look classy but I draw the line at clothes that look like they are at least four sizes too small and I cringe when I see bulges caused by super-tight bras and waistbands. It doesn't matter if said woman is superconfident, exhibitionistic or simply in denial of her actual size - it is just not an attractive look to me, be it everyday or special occasion.


----------



## Tad (Apr 19, 2010)

A male fashion columnist in the newspaper I read recently commented on getting questions from women about women's fashion, and I particularly liked this bit:

"Generally, straight men are incompetent judges of womens attire, as they are not the intended audience for it, and they are too quickly distracted by questions of sexual attractiveness, which only has a minor role in actual fashion. Men are likely to respond to womens clothes in terms of what they themselves find attractive, which is usually a less sophisticated lens than that of a dedicated and objective fashion expert."

(Whole column can be found here: http://www.dailyxy.com/ask-mr-smith/askmrsmith-style/a-mans-take-pantyhose/)

I agree entirely with Mr. Smith.

I can tell you what will get my eyes stuck on you and my thoughts stuck in the gutter, but as far as what will generally be flattering and attractive I have only pretty simple and poorly formulated thoughts, and would generally point you towards more expert eyes on what is flattering.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 19, 2010)

great response but it is still good to know hey some guys like a girl in a tracksuit others might like long flowing romantic gowns or super tight clothes that hide very little 

I still want to know


----------



## olwen (Apr 24, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> great response but it is still good to know hey some guys like a girl in a tracksuit others might like long flowing romantic gowns or super tight clothes that hide very little
> 
> I still want to know



I think that in general straight men like a woman to look feminine no matter what her style is. If she can make a track suit look feminine then it's good. I used to struggle with this sorta thing because I felt that my size just desexualized me, so trying to figure out what is feminine for a fat girl was and has been a lifelong quest it seems. 

Anyway, I think I get more attention now that my hair is longer (so long hair is something straight guys tend to like) and I do get nice compliments and more positive attention when I wear dresses and skirts along with a bit of makeup. It probably helps tho that I feel more feminine in dresses/skirts and so I might give off a more feminine flirty vibe I otherwise probably don't really exude in pants - unless I'm wearing a feminine top...I guess attitude is half of the equation...


----------



## knightswhk (Aug 13, 2011)

What I cloths I like to see on a woman? I like seeing contrast colors on a woman Red Black, Teal gray, Yellow Red. I like Bright colors to highlight a woman's curves. There are times I like skin tight cloths on a woman. Other times I like baggy just depends on my mood. I defiantly like to people watch when I am at conventions. I have gotten to see quite a few women that had great contrasts.


----------



## BlueBurning (Aug 13, 2011)

I tend to have four kinds of clothing I like on females, mainly more clothing with feminine colours such as pink/purple, western wear, hippieish/indie clothing and finally retro clothing.


----------



## chrissteph (Aug 13, 2011)

A nice knee lingth skirt with a nice shirt a pair of hills and most important a pair of sheer pantyhose:smitten::smitten:


----------



## Jes (Aug 16, 2011)

chrissteph said:


> A nice knee lingth skirt with a nice shirt a pair of hills and most important a pair of sheer pantyhose:smitten::smitten:



Sounds like Duchess Kate!


----------



## chrissteph (Aug 16, 2011)

To bad she is not a BBW


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 16, 2011)

Leggings, sweats, spandez, tight shorts......but especially leggings. Nothing makes me melt faster.


----------



## OLD-LOVE (Aug 27, 2011)

I love to see a bbw in a dress or a skirt and blouse:smitten:


----------



## love_dem_fat_chicks (Aug 28, 2011)

Personally, I'd say clothing in lighter colors, tight, and a woman who dresses and wears it with confidence knowing that she is hot and knows her man is proud as he'll to be in upscale places with her. 

I'm sure there are many men like me who would love the opportunity to treat his sexy SSBBW like a queen.


----------



## seavixen (Aug 28, 2011)

Funny! I was just discussing this kind of thing last night with my husband and a recently separated guy friend of ours. This is what I gleaned from the convo:

The whole femininity thing? Frequently true, but it doesn't have to be a dress/skirt/pastel/etc. to be feminine. Separated friend's ex would always just wear baggy jeans, men's tee shirts (close fitting neck, no shaping, you know the look), and a baseball cap. Very boyish, in general.

I was kind of offended, since I was sitting there in jeans and a tee shirt, and had to listen to an explanation of why how I dress is different: I don't wear a lot of skirts/dresses, but I wear close fitting/shape-hugging jeans and women's tee shirts that are fitted and have lower/larger necks. (I'm not convinced that it isn't just a case of attitude differences, but they insisted, so... whatever!)

Guys all like different looks, but I think if the clothes fit well, just about anything can be attractive, sexy, and feminine in that womanly curves are nicely highlighted.

My husband's favs are:
Tight/well fitting jeans/pants that show off the backside
Cute shirts that are fitted, preferably snug... I mean, he is a FA lol
(I think most FAs sort of love button-ups that don't fit, but that's not really an every-day sort of clothing item. But good to have in the closet. 
Dresses - not churchy flowery dresses, but smoldering dresses
Skirts - anything that shows leg, pretty much

He loves me in black and red, but those are my colours.  Also, hats - if you can rock a fedora, it seems like a lot of guys enjoy it!

As I said before, I think it's more attitude than what you're actually wearing that creates appeal, though.  A real sex kitten can make a burlap sack look like high fashion.


----------



## Paul (Aug 28, 2011)

seavixen said:


> As I said before, I think it's more attitude than what you're actually wearing that creates appeal, though.  A real sex kitten can make a burlap sack look like high fashion.



Exactly. Attitude can make all the difference between an outfit being sexy and hot, or not. With the right attitude a burlap sack can be smoking hot and sexy. When this attitude is absent the same sack is simply a sack.


----------



## Elfcat (Aug 28, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> Hugs Nutty dont be embarassed, I wouldnt have asked if I diddnt want to know



Really there's a wide variety of things I like to see a fat gal wear. Form-fitting formals. Jeans, shorts and short skirts and T-shirts. Sun dresses and stretchy V-neck blouses. Bikinis and monokinis. Lingerie of course, tight and ruffled. I actually like going clothes shopping with a gal to see how everything looks. In fact I went with my wife to Cupcakes and Muffintops in Oakland today!


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 30, 2011)

This is a great outfit.I'm a big fan of form-fitting skirts and a wide belt in the middle.


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 31, 2011)

That looks good on you!


----------



## nsandru (Sep 2, 2011)

Let's see... sleeveless tops to show off her sexy arms, knee-long skirts for her gorgeous legs, knee-long halter dresses with low cut on the back... Bike shorts and a short sleeveless top would be a definite turn-on for me :happy:


----------



## love_dem_fat_chicks (Sep 4, 2011)

Spandex on a bottom-heavy woman brings me to my knees. I find it really accentuates her lovely curves.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 4, 2011)

chrissteph said:


> A nice knee lingth skirt with a nice shirt a pair of hills and most important a pair of sheer pantyhose:smitten::smitten:


 
I love seeing my BBW's, SSBBW's, BHM, SSM, etc etc wearing literacy. It rawks my werld.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 4, 2011)

Whatever makes the person in question feel comfortable, cute, sexy, pretty, or whatever they're aiming for.

Though I'm guessing they're wanting a more concrete answer here, so I'm gonna have to say pink Hello Kitty panties and a suitable bra. That's a recipe for a wonderful Sunday morning, yes?

Serious, non-perv answer: Not picky, but variety is appreciated!


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 4, 2011)

@ TraciJo #29:

Just Say "Unh-uh" to Illiteracy!

-Rusty
(Currently working a 12-step program to overcome being Hooked On Phonics)

Serious answer? Anythng they happen to enjoy wearing.


----------



## Tina (Sep 4, 2011)

TraciJo67 said:


> I love seeing my BBW's, SSBBW's, BHM, SSM, etc etc wearing literacy. It rawks my werld.



WTH is wrong with you, Traci? Don't you like hills? 

Criminy...


----------

